# right age to band pygmy goat boy?



## poultrymom

Hello all~
Not sure if this is the right place to post my question but since it involves a pygmy goat I hope it's okay. I'm new to the wonderful world of goats and have to band my first baby boy. I've looked online and found a huge variance of when the proper age to do this is. onder: The little guy is two weeks old today and i would be oh so grateful to get some advice.
Thanks in advance and take care!
Steph


----------



## KW Farms

We band our bucklings at 8ish weeks old. Just make sure both testicles have dropped before banding.


----------



## KW Farms

Oh...welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## liz

I band mine around the same time they'd get their 2nd dose of CD/T...They get the first at 4 weeks, the second at 7 and banded not long after :wink:


----------



## poultrymom

Thank you both very much for the replies! He's already quite well-endowed :shades: and I wanted to make sure it wasn't better to do it sooner than later, as far as discomfort to the little man. 
Take care~
Steph


----------



## amy101

I had my 8 week old pygmy goat banded with a sheep size band his testicles are still warm I am not sure it is working. What size bands do you guys use?


----------

